# Zoro gets a haircut...



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

And he is REALLY not amused.  I totally butchered his cheeks :GAAH: He wouldn't hold still.



















I'm trying to get some nice pictures for my website, but they always seem to come out crappy. My goats just don't stand still. At all. :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

now you know why people ask you to give them credit for the pictures when you use them! its not easy to get those nice pictures.

he looks good


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice buck.... hair grows back...so no worries... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

He looks great compared to my poor boys! We decided to clip them yesterday because of the heat......I have only ever clipped my pups and I had no idea what I was doing and they were not as well behaved about it as my pups......but they are at least cooler, besides it isn't like they are show goats.......and as Pam said the hair will grow back!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He looks just fine Shell.....seems like we've been bitten by the "clipper bug" as I did my 2 boys today and they look worse than my girls did! lol


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Meh lol It's all good. I'll give them all touchups in the morning.

I'm going to have my mother come down here tomorrow and bribe the herd with food for pictures. My husband just doesn't have the patience to help me without getting frustrated or bored. Deadly combo with me because I'm a perfectionist most days. Do it right the first time and you wouldn't have to redo it 30x, ya know?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

try not to set their legs to far back -- I was noticing all the does on your website and Atreyu that their front legs are right but their back legs are to far back. Just a little FYI since you said you were redoing the pictures.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

his body clip looks great. no lines...
cheeks, well they'll grow in LOL!

i know about pictures.. ahh! waiting for some sunny days for that now.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks guys.

It's apparently supposed to pour all day. My husband has the bonfire going to burn up the extra remodel scrap wood, so no pictures today. My mother's out picking up used children's play sets off freecycle for the goats to play on lol. She'll be here tomorrow for pictures since it's supposed to be sunny and in the 80's.


----------

